

Parents Who Don't Vaccinate Children Make Us Sick - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-08/parents-who-don-t-vaccinate-children-make-us-sick-amity-shlaes.html

======
jacques_chester
Evolution, hard at work. In this case a memetic-genetic interaction will lead
to selection trials.

